# Super Mario Galaxy 2



## fen_boy (May 6, 2010)

This looks awesome. Edge have given it 10/10


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2010)

Am currently playing through the original as Luigi in anticipation


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2010)

I only got about a third of the way through the first one.  It was clearly brilliant and yet it never really grabbed me.  I loved playing it but I didn't want to play it when I wasn't playing it.


----------



## bmd (May 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I only got about a third of the way through the first one.  It was clearly brilliant and yet it never really grabbed me.  I loved playing it but I didn't want to play it when I wasn't playing it.



Same here. Loved playing it but there was never that feeling of being drawn back to it for me. Still looking forward to SMG2 though.


----------



## Callum91 (May 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I only got about a third of the way through the first one.  It was clearly brilliant and yet it never really grabbed me.  I loved playing it but I didn't want to play it when I wasn't playing it.



For me , most Wii games are guilty of this. Nothing about the Wii console makes me want to stop what I'm doing and play it ( unlike my xbox 360 ).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I only got about a third of the way through the first one.  It was clearly brilliant and yet it never really grabbed me.  I loved playing it but I didn't want to play it when I wasn't playing it.



Didn't even get that far but yeah had the same feeling, great fun while playing but never felt compelled to return to it. But tbh that's my whole thing with Nintendo now, barely touch the Wii or DS these days...


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2010)

SMG2 and the Zelda Wii are the only reasons I'm still hanging onto mine.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2010)

Out today.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 11, 2010)

Arrrgh - I was trying to have a cheap month. 

Still - I might pick this up, with a cheap S/H copy of PES2009.

Also got WiiFit+ lately, so my Wii's seeing a fair amount of action at the moment.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh christ, I'm going to have to resist hard.

Fuck it. Credit card.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah won't be getting this...weirdly tempted though.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah won't be getting this...weirdly tempted though.



Get it, then I can point at you and poke you with sticks for being a weirdo when you decide you don't like it.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2010)

I got fucked off with swimming on the first one


----------



## Me76 (Jun 11, 2010)

I was the same as Kabbes, BMD and Callum on the first one.  My birthday is in October and I think I will happily be able to wait until then.


----------



## bmd (Jun 11, 2010)

Thing is, I got it and it's really good. I can see it going the same way as the first one though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Get it, then I can point at you and poke you with sticks for being a weirdo when you decide you don't like it.



As I said above I liked the first but never really felt compelled to play it...


----------



## Idaho (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll just steal it off the internet.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> As I said above I liked the first but never really felt compelled to play it...



I'm getting my pointy stick ready.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 11, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Am currently playing through the original as Luigi in anticipation



my mate has lent me his original with the promise if I get all 120 (he only ever did 60-70) stars I'll get a bottle of nice rum, two if I complete it as Luigi as well. It's starting to eat my life  lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I'm getting my pointy stick ready.



Resident Evil is shite.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 11, 2010)

What happens when you play as Luigi? Is it harder or just the arseache of having to complete it again?


----------



## bmd (Jun 11, 2010)

King Biscuit Time said:


> What happens when you play as Luigi? Is it harder or just the arseache of having to complete it again?



Arseache. He seems marginally faster but that might just be my imagination.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2010)

King Biscuit Time said:


> What happens when you play as Luigi? Is it harder or just the arseache of having to complete it again?


He has less friction, so is harder to control, but his long jump is longer and (I think) his triple jump is higher

Also, I think the speedrun comet challenges etc are harder


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 11, 2010)

My plan.

Kill off SMG1 and get to play as Luigi. By the time I get to that point, some fanboys will be flogging their copies to GAME or Blockbuster and I can get SMG2 for £20.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 13, 2010)

Plan going well so far. Been round mopping up a few secret stars this weekend. Dreading Loop-de-swoop and the Battlerock purple coin challenge though. 

17 more to go.

I also had a couple of bets come in, so the money's in the bank!


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 19, 2010)

Just bought it today ,rather miffed at having to pay £38 at game though! Better be worth it  .


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2010)

38 quid?! Fuck that for a game of chickens!


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 19, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 38 quid?! Fuck that for a game of chickens!



I know , just seen it for £31 on Amazon. Fuck Game!


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone else playing this? We've really enjoyed it but we're stuck in S World as there's 2 comets we just can't get and we can't move on until we get them. It's so fucking frustrating. 

We have found a way to get 99 lives very easily though.


----------



## bmd (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm playing it. Got 70 stars so far and on the last world. You could try getting those stars within worlds, sometimes you have to fill a luma with coins or sometimes they're just down a pipe or whatever. I haven't really bothered with comets yet, they're quite hard aren't they.


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2010)

The thing is you will get to a point in the game where you can't move forward unless you've collected all the comets so you have to go back and re-do the levels. 

We have 118 stars but can't do 2 of the comet stars. I know that if we get those it opens up about 100 new levels. Aaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhh.


----------



## bmd (Jul 26, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> The thing is you will get to a point in the game where you can't move forward unless you've collected all the comets so you have to go back and re-do the levels.
> 
> We have 118 stars but can't do 2 of the comet stars. I know that if we get those it opens up about 100 new levels. Aaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhh.



There's one I was trying to do last night, can't remember what it's called but you basically have to get 10,000 points by collecting coins and killing those bob-omb type things. It is fucking impossible. I've got 90 stars and am just embarking on getting all the comet stars. You've done well with 118.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 3, 2010)

Yay - got the 120 stars as Mario on SMG1 over the weekend. Now to get all of them as annoying slippery Luigi before I shell out for SMG2.


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2012)

Our 3 year old just deleted my wife's 61 star save game.

I left him alone for 2 minutes.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 17, 2012)

I still have 241 stars on this and I cannot do the last one.  me and fen_child_major must have tried over 1000 times.


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2012)

241?!?!?!?  Fucking hell.  We were on world 6 and thought that was the last one.  How many are there?


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2013)

Super Mario Galaxy and how it saved my soul...

http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/super-mario-galaxy-and-how-it-saved-my.html


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> 241?!?!?!? Fucking hell. We were on world 6 and thought that was the last one. How many are there?


 
Only just seen this. There are 7 worlds with 120 stars, but then you get to go through again looking for all the green stars with Luigi then once you're at 240 stars (and 9999 star bits) you unlock the grandmaster galaxy and there are two on that.


----------

